# Something New Something Blue.....Bird



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2018)

Here's the new bird on the scene from the estate sale in Detroit.  Super straight and looks to all be there but the seat, grips and stand.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 14, 2018)

You lucky bird! Glad to see it in Cabe hands.
'Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 14, 2018)

Explained the sudden sell off lol.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2018)

Awesome find,Nice to read about one of the locals getting a gem.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 14, 2018)

ROBERTRILEY  the blue bird king!!!! awesome


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2018)

I should have more photos Thursday or Friday


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 14, 2018)

WOW! Remind me to not play poker with any of you.........


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 14, 2018)

Any chance of clearing up the winning sealed bid controversy?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Any chance of clearing up the winning sealed bid controversy?



It was over $6500


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2018)

......


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice and congrats , is it original paint Chris?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 15, 2018)

Bluebirds are cool but WOW! I knew it couldn't have been in my price range but its at least 3X what I'd ever spend on a bike,especially one  I really couldn't ride. I'm happy this hobby is still alive and well.


----------



## oskisan (Feb 15, 2018)

WOW!! Totally Awesome Chris... Congrats Man!


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice! Congrats. 
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2018)

Ok guys....I'm just messing around, I didn't get the bird.  A friend got it and sent me the photos.  He did pay over $6500 and he thinks there is OG paint under there too.  He actually won't receive the bike until tomorrow and will shoot us some more photos.  Thanks for the "congrats" and I wist I had a chance at it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Ok guys....I'm just messing around, I didn't get the bird.  A friend got it and sent me the photos.  He did pay over $6500 and he thinks there is OG paint under there too.  He actually won't receive the bike until tomorrow and will shoot us some more photos.  Thanks for the "congrats" and I wist I had a chance at it.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2018)

It sounds like the buyer purchased the BB for an investment and will decide what he is doing with it once he see's it in person


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> It sounds like the buyer purchased the BB for an investment and will decide what he is doing with it once he see's it in person



At over $6500 I'm not sure how much room he'll have left. Of course that depends on if you can salvage original paint. I still see somewhere around $3k in parts needed to get this one right. Would love to know year/original color. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2018)

Robbie Wolfe.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Ok guys....I'm just messing around, I didn't get the bird. A friend got it and sent me the photos. He did pay over $6500 and he thinks there is OG paint under there too. He actually won't receive the bike until tomorrow and will shoot us some more photos. Thanks for the "congrats" and I wist I had a chance at it.




 Really.............


----------



## partsguy (Feb 16, 2018)

*Shame, shame! Everybody knows your name!*


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 16, 2018)

I think this needed to be ran through the joke improvement thread first...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 16, 2018)

The elusive blue bird, I'm starting to believe there not so rare after all, so many withing 2 years just keep popping up!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

...and they still ain't getting any cheaper! V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Feb 18, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> It sounds like the buyer purchased the BB for an investment and will decide what he is doing with it once he see's it in person



Bike Hobby?hope the investor loses his azz!!


----------



## jpromo (Feb 22, 2018)

Another Michigan BB headed to Cali. I'm almost insulted you didn't have me ship it for you again.. though, I might have kept the third one.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 22, 2018)

jpromo said:


> Another Michigan BB headed to Cali. I'm almost insulted you didn't have me ship it for you again.. though, I might have kept the third one.




I just re-read the thread and saw that you didn't buy this one.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 25, 2018)

jpromo said:


> I just re-read the thread and saw that you didn't buy this one.



Yah, Rob reached out to me with the photos after he got it.  We thought it would be funny to mess around since I have got lucky enough to grap so many in the last couple years.  It did come from MI.  Thanks for all you help in the past.


----------

